# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  مريخ السودان وفخر البلد ضد أكاديمية بورندا

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً عريضا
اللهم ثبت اقدام اللاعبين وسدد رمياتهم
اللهم نصرك يا ناصر يا معين ... اللهم نصرك يا ناصر يا معين
آمين يا رب العالمين


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
بالتوفيق للمريخ 

اللهم نصرك يارب يا كريم 

*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق للمارد الاحمر 
اللهم النصر من عندك ياقادر 
ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق لزعيم السودان ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## golden

*اتمنى ان تكون مباراة قوية تفيد اتوفستر ليقف بشكل كبير على مستوى اللاعبين خصوصاً الجدد .. بالتوفيق للزعيم  منتصرين باذن الله .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مباراة ليوبارد الكيني والدفاع الأثيوبي انتهت بفوز ليوبارد الكيني بثلاثة اهداف لهدفين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يلعب فريق المريخ بالزي الأحمر الكامل
اللهم انصر الأحمر نصراً مؤزراً
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*انصرنا ي رب نثرن مبين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*راجي عبد العاطي يرتدي شارة الكابتنية ليقود المريخ 
*

----------


## حودا

*نتمني ان يستفيد الزعيم كامل الفائدة من هذة المباراة وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بدأت المبارة على بركة الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 28 (16 من الأعضاء و 12 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,مريخابى واعتز+,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,بكرى النورمحمدخير,ezoo2t,farandakas,حودا,majedsiddig,Menefi,زياد-ودالفضل,سيف الدين المقبول,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عزالدين كواب,ودحمدون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الركنية الأولى للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*زغبير   راجى وامير كمال  ضفر ساجو هامان وباسكال وعلاء الدين فيصل موسى ورمضان عجب كوا تراورى ومامادو تراورى 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*قووووووول الهدف الاول للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
رمضان عجب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رمضان عجب يحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 31 (18 من الأعضاء و 13 زائر)

بدوي الشريف,Abu - Khalid,مامون,مريخابى واعتز,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابوعبودى الصغير,بكرى النورمحمدخير,ezoo2t,حودا,majedsiddig,زياد-ودالفضل,سيف الدين المقبول,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عادل الناصر,عبد المنعم خليفة,عصام طه,ودحمدون
حبابكم والهدف الاول للعجب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*رمضان عجب فى الدقيقة 4
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*احرزه رمصان عجب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المبين يا قادر يا معين
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق لفخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد
كسرة: في مجدك يازعيم لن يتحدوك وباسمك يازعيم سيذكروك
        بتاريخك سيمجدوك وبالقابك لن يتعدوك**** دعهم يحاولون فالمحاولة امامك شرف
مع الاعتذار لصفحة الريال العربية
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## مامون

*اللهم.انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بث مباشر.. المريخ وتشيتي .. رمضان عجب يحرز هدف التقدم للمريخ في الدقيقة الرابعة








كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 

رمضان يحرز الهدف الاول للمريخ في الدقيقة الرابعة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الركنية الثانية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*تردد الازاعه لو سمحتو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر المريخ دائما
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*انشالله الثاني و الثالث من تراوري1 و 2
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 50 (23 من الأعضاء و 27 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,مامون,مريخابى واعتز+,Azmi shosh,المريخ والتاريخ,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابومنزر,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد سليمان احمد,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,ezoo2t,حودا,majdi,Mudather taj elsir,RED PLANET+,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمر صالح,عادل الناصر,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عصام طه
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامون
					

انشالله الثاني و الثالث من تراوري1 و 2



عندى نفس إحساسك يامامون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اللهم انصر المريخ دائما



اللهم آمين
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*بلا يا شباب ريحونا وأحرزوا الثانى... المريخ ضاغط
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضغط مريخى رهيب وعدم الاستفاده من الركنيات والفاولات 
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*ياناس التردد لو سمحتووو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضربة جزاء للاكاديميه


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلة جزاء للفريق البورندي مع فيصل موسى
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*هدف للمنافس
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*انتي الزعيم فخر البلد منتظرين بأذن الواحد الاحد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هدف التعادل من اللاعب مانشين اليان من ضربة الجزاء
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هدف التعادل للاكاديميه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومنزر
					

ياناس التردد لو سمحتووو



عرب سات
108100
3/4
افقي
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*والله عدم اهتمام يا البتسمعو فى الكوره المشاركة الثالثة نطلب تردد الازاعه ولا واحد فيكم مهتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

عرب سات
108100
3/4
افقي



تسلم الحبيب عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 54 (26 من الأعضاء و 28 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,مامون,مريخابى واعتز+,Azmi shosh,المريخ والتاريخ,السر سيداحمد,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابومنزر,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد سليمان احمد,بدوي الشريف,farandakas,حودا,majdi,Menefi,Mudather taj elsir,سامرين,سيف الدين المقبول,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمر صالح,عادل الناصر,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عصام طه,عزالدين كواب,فراس الشفيع
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*انصرنا  ي  رب
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*شباب ما عندكم موقع للازاعة في النت واحد يرسل لينا لينك نسمع بيهو الكورة
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*35 دقيقة ,والتعادل قائم
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*إن شاء الله المريخ فائز
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ ضاغط لتعديل النتيجة
*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*يارب هدف في الخمسة دقائق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الركنية الثامنة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*نصرك يا رب
نصرك يا رب
نصرك يا رب
نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الركنية التاسعة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الركنية العاشرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحارس الرواندي يجري علاجه
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*انتو ده الشوط الاول ولا الثانى مسطحين ... ياناس بره السودان متابعين معاكم افيدونا
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الشوط الاول 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

الشوط الاول 



تشكر يازعيم
*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*المرض شيملس يستعد اخر دقيقة معقولة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 67 (33 من الأعضاء و 34 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,مامون,مريخابى واعتز+,Azmi shosh,azzreem,المريخ والتاريخ,السر سيداحمد,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابومنزر,ابواسراء,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض,احمد سليمان احمد,farandakas,hass6666,حودا,majdi,Menefi,سامرين,زياد-ودالفضل,سيف الدين المقبول,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمر صالح,عادل الناصر,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عبداللطيف سويكت,عصام طه,عزالدين كواب,فراس الشفيع,قذاقي
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*دايرين يدخلوا المرض شميليس
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم انهى المباراة قبل قبل نهاية الوقت الإضافي المعلن ثم يتراجع عن الإنهاء
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*إنتهاء الشوط الأول بالتعادل 1/1
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل بهدف لكل فريق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نتمنى أن لا يدخل المدرب شمليس فقد اثبت فشله فلماذا يضيع فرصة تبديل
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*    لكن حكاية إنو المريخ يكون مسيطر ومايقدر يسجل هدف وتلج مرماه هدف من هجمة واحدة  ينتج منها ضربة جزاء ده ماشئ يحير
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اتوفستر عجز عن حل مشكلة الضربات الثابته والركنيات 
وعدم التعامل السليم مع التكتل الدفاعى 
ولعب ارتجالى بدون فعاليه
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 56 (24 من الأعضاء و 32 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,مامون,نادرالداني,مريخابى واعتز,مغربي,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الشوق غلاب,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد سليمان احمد,hass6666,حسن بشير,Jimmy_Doe,majdi,Mudather taj elsir,شرقاوي,RED PLANET,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عمر صالح,عادل الناصر,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبداللطيف سويكت,عزالدين كواب


*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*ربنا اصلح الحال وعزاءنا انها للتجريب فقط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ده كلو كوم ويقوم مدربنا يدخل شمليس بدل رمضان او راجي وتكون بالجد مصيبة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*خروج فيصل موسى ودخول الباشا
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*عاد الفريقان الى الشوط الثاني 
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*احمد الباشا بديل فيصل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخول الباشا بديلاً لفيصل موسى
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بدأ الشوط الثاني بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*10 ركنيات ..ما اجى منها هداف 
وتقول لى هدافين محترفين 
نحن لاعبين مع فرق 
اقل من الوسط 
ومن هجمة يلج المرمى هدف 
وفى المباراة الفاتت 
هدفين من فرق مغمورة 
ياخى 
فى مرض اكثر من كده 
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*يعنى بالله إتخيلوا معاي لو قابلنا فريق الأكاديمية ده في الدور الأول من دورى أبطال أفريقيا وكان متعادل معنا فى بلدنا للوكت ده .. حاتكون أعصابنا كيف ؟؟!! 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الله يعين،
اللهم انصرنا ولا تشمت بنا الاعداء
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*ان شاء الله الاهداف تجى
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*ياناس والله اوليفية مهم وافضل من تراورى
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اصلا فيصل موسى 
موسى ده ما ليه 
علاقة بصناعة اللعب 
واقول ما ليه علاقة 
بالكورة 
سوقو صلاح 
ادريس لغاية 
مل سجلو 
خلة نزار 
الطويل القوى 
ذو الروح القتالية 
وسجلو فيصل 
القصير 
الضعيف 
بلعب بدون نفس 
وانانى جدا
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*كل مباراة يجى كابتن جديد 
والله محن الدنيا 
والله اصبرنا 
الكابتنية ليست 
اشارة 
الكابتنية قيادة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اوعى تقول لى حنلعب ضربات جزاء مع الجماعة ديل،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اها يا أهلنا هوووووووى،
مافى أمل فى القون،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

اوعى تقول لى حنلعب ضربات جزاء مع الجماعة ديل،،،،،



لو استمرت تعادل
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*لا يوجد لاعب يمتلك الحلول الفرديه ودى اكبر عيوب المريخ

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

اوعى تقول لى حنلعب ضربات جزاء مع الجماعة ديل،،،،،



بإذن الله لن نحتاج لضربات الجزاء وسنتفوق بعدد من الأهداف
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد اللطيف ودبلال
					

    لكن حكاية إنو المريخ يكون مسيطر ومايقدر يسجل هدف وتلج مرماه هدف من هجمة واحدة  ينتج منها ضربة جزاء ده ماشئ يحير



هاهاههاها ده الكلام البنقول فيهو من زمان وانتو شابكننا اللعيبه كعبين والمدرب والاداره والجماعه بيكون الوقت ده وفودهم فى سنار ومايرنوا عشان المريخ يفشل برضوا فى الاعداد ويزيد السخط على اللاعبين والاداره
*

----------


## مغربي

*شيلو الصبر ي صفوه الاهداف بتجي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*خروج علاء الدين ودخول شيملس 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
خروج علاء الدين ودخول شمليس
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*خروج علاء ودخول شملس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شميليس جا منو البرجا
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*نصرك يارب .. 
اللهم انصر المريخ فخر البلد
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*نصرك  يا رب
نصرك يا رب
نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الألماني ده يكون عندو امل في شمليس ده يا ربي ولا شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*تفائلوا خير تجدووووووووه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*شمليس ينقذ المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*عحورعحور مخرف محنون
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*امكن تصدق مع شملس زي ماصدقت معاه واحرز خمسة اهداف فى مباراة واحدة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الركني رقم 11 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*ما تسكتوا شجعوا
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله ده الجن زاتو شمليس بدل علاء الشايل الوسط كلو
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*دخل المباراه 61730جنيه ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*61730 الف جنيه دخل المباراة
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الدواء تقيل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محمد تراوري يضيع هدف مؤكد لا يضيع
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوليفيه يستعد للدخول
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*والله يا اخوانا دا ما تشجيع شغلكم كلها اسائة وتجريح للعيبة والمدرب انتو ما شفتو الدوريات العالمية
يصفقون للفريق الخاسر عليكم الله ارتقو ليرتقي فريقكم 

*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*المباراة فضل ليها كم دقيقة يا شباب
*

----------


## مامون

*صبرنا يا رب و انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*الانتصار السهل و الفرق الضعيفة لن تفيد المريخ ... اكيد المريخ بستفيد من الدورة لوجود خصوم عنيدين ..و كل فرق الدورة تلعب مع المريخ بحماس كبير و هنا تكون الفائده
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

المباراة فضل ليها كم دقيقة يا شباب



باقي 20 دقيقة يا زعيم
*

----------


## كته

*25 دقيقه ولازال البجث جارى
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*ماساة اتراكو جايا ول شنو !
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*باقي للمباراة عشرون دقيقة
*

----------


## كته

*خروج مانيمبا  ودخول جيمى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوليفيه بديل لللاعب كوا تراوري
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*بالله  لو ما حرب إعلامية ناس قناة النيلين و قون عندهم شنو برامج معاده و كور مسجله يعنى خلاص ما فاضين .. 
اصحوا يا جمهور المريخ يجب محاربة وسائل الإعلام الظالمه و خاصة النيلين و قون
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*دفاعنا كيف ،،
مطمن وللى لا،
الله يستر!
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  رب  اصلح   وانصر الزعيم  فلا نصر الامنك
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*شيلو الصبر يا اخوانا ... هدف المشاركة فى  الدورة ليس الكاس ...انما الوقوف على مواطن الضعف فى المريخ ومعرفة الصالح من الطالح  وغربلة الفريق فى نهاية الدورة ... يعنى لو شلنا الكاس ح يقولو لعابين والصحافة تشتغل نفخ
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف سويكت
					

ماساة اتراكو جايا ول شنو !



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

شيلو الصبر يا اخوانا ... هدف المشاركة فى  الدورة ليس الكاس ...انما الوقوف على مواطن الضعف فى المريخ ومعرفة الصالح من الطالح  وغربلة الفريق فى نهاية الدورة ... يعنى لو شلنا الكاس ح يقولو لعابين والصحافة تشتغل نفخ



222222222222
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 92 (37 من الأعضاء و 55 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,مامون,نابلسى المريخابى,محمد قمر الأنبياء,مريخابى واعتز+,مغربي,Azmi shosh,المريود,الامير,السهم الاحمر,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السر سيداحمد,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابواسراء,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,dawzna,dr.abdelgalil,بكرى النورمحمدخير,hass6666,حسن بدري,majdi,Mudather taj elsir,زياد-ودالفضل,osa sinnar,كته,عمر صالح,عادل الناصر,عبدالناصر,عبداللطيف سويكت,عصام طه,عزالدين كواب,wadalhaja,ودحمدون
*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*المريخ فريق منحوس بشكل غريب ، كل الهجمات فاشلة رغم كثافتها ، المشكلة وين ياعالم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اللهم انصر المريخ وفك الساجوووووووور
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

شيلو الصبر يا اخوانا ... هدف المشاركة فى  الدورة ليس الكاس ...انما الوقوف على مواطن الضعف فى المريخ ومعرفة الصالح من الطالح  وغربلة الفريق فى نهاية الدورة ... يعنى لو شلنا الكاس ح يقولو لعابين والصحافة تشتغل نفخ



المشكلة نطير
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*لطفك يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## كته

*غايتو ضربات الجزاء محمداكم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يعنى شنو،،،،،
سيكافا تستعصي علينا،
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سترك يا رب
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*المذيع الجلفوط قال للحارس برافو، فلتت منه !44 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*خمسة وثلاثين دقيقة و النتيجة تعادليه
                        	*

----------


## كته

*خروج كورنين ودخول نسيب بانا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف سويكت
					

المذيع الجلفوط قال للحارس برافو، فلتت منه !44 دقيقة



فعلاً جلفوطي حاقد
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم،
الله لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم،
لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم،
له ما فى السماوات وما فى الأرض ،
من ذا الذى يشفع عنده الا بإذنه ،
يعلم ما بين ايديهم وما خلفهم،
ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه ،
الا بما شاء ،
وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض،
ولا يؤوده حفظهما،
وهو العلى العظيم،
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*تم شطب اكرم والزومة وسعيد  وبلة كنبة كما طالبنا هل نصبر؟
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الدعاء يا إخوان
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*اللهم بعزتك وجلالك  انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم،
الله لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم،
لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم،
له ما فى السماوات وما فى الأرض ،
من ذا الذى يشفع عنده الا بإذنه ،
يعلم ما بين ايديهم وما خلفهم،
ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه ،
الا بما شاء ،
وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض،
ولا يؤوده حفظهما،
وهو العلى العظيم،





*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ههههههههههههههههههه حطب تقيل
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هدف ضائع من الباشا
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*فعلها اعداء المريخ
*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*العارضة تصد هدف محقق لاوليفيه ، شئ غريب !
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*الصبر مريخنا منتصر بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*معقولة يا جماعة نتعادل مع فريق ذي ده 
الله يستر نخرج  بركلات الجزاء وتكون فضيحة بجلاجل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله يكون فى العون
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*دقيقتين فقط بدل ضائعة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحظ يعاند المريخ بصورة غريبة ومريبة
*

----------


## مامون

*اللهم انصر الزعيم فخر البلد
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كل واحد يقرأ أية الكرسى،
بنية خالصة،
عسى ولعل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*انتهت
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*انتهت المبار بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*ركلات الترجيح وحرق الاعصاب بدأ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهاء الوقت الرسمي للمبارة بالتعادل
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 105 (36 من الأعضاء و 69 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed+,abuashruf,مامون,نادرالداني,مريخابى واعتز,Azmi shosh,المريود,الامير,السهم الاحمر,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الشوق غلاب,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابواسراء,ابوعبير,احمد محمد عوض,dr.abdelgalil,بكرى النورمحمدخير,hass6666,حسن بدري,جكنون,m3bdo,majdi,Mudather taj elsir,سامرين,زياد-ودالفضل,شرقاوي,osa sinnar,كته,علي سنجة,عادل الناصر,عبدالناصر,عبداللطيف سويكت,عصام طه,عزالدين كواب,فراس الشفيع


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انتهاء الزمن الرسمى بالتعادل 1/1
الله يستر من الترجيحيه
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ربنا ينصر المريخ .. وماعايز احبطكم .. بس الاعداء ماقصروه ولا ح يرتاحوا الا بعد خروج المريخ عشان يزداد السخط على الاداره واللاعبين كما فعلوا مع اتراكوا والصفاقصى وكمبالا
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المفروض يكون هناك زمن اضافي في هذا الدور
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*انتهت على شنو ؟ ما تورونا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ في ركلات الترجيح فهو الأحق لعباً
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لا حولا ولا قوة إلا بالله والله حكايتنا بايظة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*فيصل موسى دا الرجعو الدفاع شنو عشان يدحخلنا فى موقف زي دا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الحارس إيهاب ،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*ونقول يارب 
بالله ديل اقولوا عليهم شنو 
يخلوا الجلافيط يسخروا منا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*السكرى والضغط،

اااااااااااااه
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*المباراة دى ما مدية المريخ
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*شى غريب ربنا ينصرنا  
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا شماتة أبلة ظاظا فيا،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قالوا دخلوا شباب الرديف،
ناس القلب الحاااااار،،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا شماتة أبلة ظاظا فيا،،،،،



لو عازين نمشى قدام مانشتغل بهم
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اول ركلة للمريخ كويس
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ادونا أسماء المنفذين لركلات الحرق دى،،،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*الضربة الأولى للاعب ساجو هامان ويحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ساجو هامان واول ضربه ترجيحه 
والهدف الاول
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*هامان والركلة الاولى قون
*

----------


## كته

*قون هامان
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*هامان والضربه الاولى 
وقوووون
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*كل الاقوان ح تجى ان شاء الله
*

----------


## كته

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اوليفيه والضربه الثانيه 
و يصدها حارس المرمى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 118 (45 من الأعضاء و 73 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abuashruf,مامون,نادرالداني+,محمد عوض حبشي,مريخابى واعتز+,Azmi shosh,azzreem,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,البركان الهادئ,السهم الاحمر,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الشوق غلاب,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواسراء,ابوعبير,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,dr.abdelgalil,بكرى النورمحمدخير,hass6666,حسن بدري,جكنون,m3bdo,majdi,Mudather taj elsir,سليمان الحكيم,زياد-ودالفضل,شرقاوي,osa sinnar,RED PLANET+,كته,علي سنجة,عمر صالح,عادل الناصر,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عبدالناصر,عصام طه,عزالدين كواب,فراس الشفيع
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بالغت يا اوليفيه لكن ملحوقة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*واصلوا يا شباب لو سمحتم
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*البورنديين متقدمين علينا بهدف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*احمد الباشا يحرز الركلة الثالثة
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*احمد الباشا وهدف ثاني
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*يارب بره
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*يارب تضيع الركلة الثالثة ليهم
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لا اله الا الله،
محمد رسول الله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ضاعت بت الكلب
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*ضاااااااااااااااااااااعت
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*احمد حمدون يضيع ركلة لبورندي
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*باسكال والامل معقود عليك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*باسكال يضيع الركلة الرابعة
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*وتاني ضاعت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*واضاع جيمي ركلة
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الحمد لله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*امير كمال والركلة الخامسة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*امير كمال يضيع الركلة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*مع السلامه
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*المريخ طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*الحاصل شنو يا اخوانا
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*كارثة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وانتهت المباراة بفوز الفريق البورندي بركلات الترجيح
هارد لك للمريخ
*

----------


## mub25

*كنت شاك من زمان فى حاجه غلط.        باععععععععععععععععع
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*طار المريخ .... صراحة انا ما مصدق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تاهلت الاكاديميه بالترجيحيه 
لا طلنا بلح الشام ولا عنب اليمن 
لا صقلنا اولاد الرديف 
ولا فزنا بالبطوله 
*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*عودنا المريخ علي الفجيعة في هذه اللحظات الحاسمة ...
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*من الذي يبيع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*الشئ لا كورة ... لا ضربات جزاء وكمان فى بلدنا .. والله يافريق المريخ فضحتونا عديل كده .. إذا كان المدرب نفسه أدى اللاعبين إحساس بأن المباراة غير مهمة له .. وكذلك الإعلام لم يهتم بها .. ونحن فقط من يحترق أعصابنا .. تبا لكم
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ثلاث ضربات جزاء تضيع بصورة غريبه
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*كدة تمام والله يلا اشطبو من طرف
*

----------


## mub25

*والله العظيم يشطب الفريق كله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تبا لكم يل متلاعبى المريخ،
اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*بعد كدة سوف تنقل سيكافا فى قناة زفت
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لا حولا ولا قوة إلا بالله عليكم الله دي حالة دي  والله ده ما مستوى فريق بقامة المريخ وبرضو يحنسو في هيثم ويحنسو في أكرم بالله مافي راجل يقش الزبالة ديل كلهم
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بدري
					

كارثة



كارثه ومصيبه كمان
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ماشاء الله فعل ربنا يصلح الحال فريق ترتيبو العاشر في بلدو يتعادل مع الزعيم في الزمن الرسمي 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ابكيك يا مريخ،
ابكى فيك التاريخ،
وعيالك الحاضرين،
خلوك مسخ ومسيخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بعد ده ما فى زول يقول لا تشطبوا فلان ولا علان حتى باسكال اللى ضيع المريخ امام كمبالا سيتى واليوم امام البورندى الشطب ثم الشطب ثم الشطب بالدور يلا بلا لمة لاعبين فاقدين الرغبة همهم الفلوس وبس وما جايبين خبر للجماهير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

61730 الف جنيه دخل المباراة



مسكين جمهور المريخ
دايما حزين ومكسور
                        	*

----------

